
Calorie-counting works: investigation into the iPad's weight - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/524984926
======
ryanpetrich
They could have made it smaller. An inch or so less diagonal for the display
and a slightly thinner bezel would be ideal for my purposes.

